# a free planitarium program for PC



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

This is a link to a program called Stellarium. it is a 3D map/model of the solar system and surrounding galaxies in real time. if you like astronomy or astrology you will dig this program. you can select your location and it will show the stars and planets plus it will show the constelation names and lines. any way I had fun with it and thought I would share it with you folks.
http://www.stellarium.org/


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks so much Hib, I was actually talking my kids about finding something like this. They are always asking me 'Is that Mars?'.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes thanks Hib. I'm going to forward this to the Scouts in my troop. I would have never found this if I hadn't take you off of my ignore list, LOL.


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

great program, thanks.


----------

